# Woodhall Spa Booking



## Region3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Righto chaps, the booking for next year's meet has been made, even though the price hasn't been fixed yet. I didn't want to leave it too long because they do fill up very quickly.

April 26/27 2014

Saturday, playing the Bracken course, tee times from 12:30pm
Dinner, bed & breakfast at The Inn @ Woodhall Spa
Sunday, playing the Hotchkin course, tee times from 9:40am

The booking is for 32 people. Numbers can be changed nearer the time but it would be nice if we could fill all the spots and keep them filled 

Everyone below will receive a PM with my details for bank transfer, except LIG who needs to clear his inbox out a bit 

Paid deposits are *not *in bold.

1 . Region3
2 . *2blue*
3 . *the hammer*
4 . *Valentino*
5 . NWJocko
6 . *richart*
7 . *philly169*
8 . gjbike
9 . *Crow*
10. *Slicer30*
11. *Aztecs27*
12. *wookie*
13. *Fish*
14. *patricks148*
15. Junior
16. *cookelad*
17. *rickg*
18. *pokerjoke*
19. *LIG*
20. *Hobbit*
21. *ScienceBoy*
22. *Qwerty*
23. *Leftie*
24. *Hooker*
25. *PieMan*
26. *Blundell*
27. *PNWokingham*
28. *Birchy*
29. 
30. 
31. 
32. 


If I've missed anyone out from the original thread please shout at me. Similarly, if I've put anyone in who only intended to be a maybe please put me right.

4 places left ladies and gents....


----------



## Region3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Something I forgot to add.

We have 14 twins and 4 singles booked.
2 of the singles are already spoken for, the other 2 will go to the next 2 that ask.


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi Gary, can I have a single please ?


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for organizing this Gary, it should be a great weekend. Woodhall Spa owes us after the weather it dropped on us last time !!!!
I am going for a short break in August, so that I can actually see what the course looks like. Will send deposit shortly.


----------



## Nashy (Jun 3, 2013)

Put me down for this I have send you a pm.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Nashy said:



			Put me down for this I have send you a pm.
		
Click to expand...

Got it, thanks.

1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . *2blue*
3 . *the hammer*
4 . *Valentino*
5 . NWJocko
6 . *richart* (Single)
7 . *philly169*
8 . gjbike
9 . *Crow*
10. *Slicer30*
11. *Aztecs27*
12. *wookie*
13. *Fish*
14. *patricks148*
15. Junior
16. *cookelad*
17. *rickg*
18. *pokerjoke*
19. *LIG*
20. *Hobbit*
21. *ScienceBoy*
22. *Qwerty*
23. *Leftie* (Single)
24. *Hooker*
25. *PieMan*
26. *Blundell*
27. *PNWokingham*
28. *Birchy*
29. *Nashy*
30. 
31. 
32.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 3, 2013)

Could I have a single Gary.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2013)

Ive just paid Gary :thup:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 3, 2013)

richart said:



			Thanks for organizing this Gary, it should be a great weekend. Woodhall Spa owes us after the weather it dropped on us last time !!!!
I am going for a short break in August, so that I can actually see what the course looks like. Will send deposit shortly.
		
Click to expand...

Need anyone to make up a four ball?


----------



## gjbike (Jun 3, 2013)

single for me


----------



## Val (Jun 3, 2013)

Gary, I am interested for sure but i cannot commit on that date just yet therefore please accept me as a reserve for now.


----------



## philly169 (Jun 3, 2013)

damn! reserve single list lol!!!


----------



## Region3 (Jun 3, 2013)

gjbike said:



			single for me
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Graham, Qwerty beat you by an hour to the last one.


List updated.

1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . *2blue* 
3 . *the hammer* 
4 . NWJocko 
5 . *richart* (Single)
6 . philly169 
7 . gjbike 
8 . *Crow* 
9 . *Slicer30* 
10. *Aztecs27* 
11. *wookie* 
12. *Fish* 
13. *patricks148* 
14. Junior 
15. *cookelad* 
16. *rickg* 
17. *pokerjoke* 
18. *LIG* 
19. *Hobbit* 
20. *ScienceBoy* 
21. *Qwerty* (Single)
22. *Leftie* (Single)
23. *Hooker* 
24. *PieMan* 
25. *Blundell* 
26. *PNWokingham* 
27. Birchy 
28. *Nashy* 
29.  
30.  
31.  
32.  


Reserves
1 . Valentino


----------



## cookelad (Jun 3, 2013)

Deposit sent!


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 3, 2013)

put me down as a reserve plese Gary.


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2013)

reserve list for me too, not able to commit to the dates currently


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi Gary - sorry but will have to pull out now - at least it is early - it is my old man's 70th on 26 April so likely that we will be doing something!


----------



## LIG (Jun 3, 2013)

PMs cleared! 

Would have asked for a single but THIRD reserve seems an unlikely winner!


----------



## MKDave (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi can you add myself and MYoung19 (my old man) to the list and pm bank details please? I'll get the deposit paid tonight


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 4, 2013)

Would love to play but I can't commit so far ahead. Could you put me in the reserve list mate.. Cheers..


----------



## Fish (Jun 4, 2013)

Paid :thup:

Going to have insist on a ground floor room as no single rooms left, if I get a snorer he'll get thrown out of the window :angry:    :smirk:


----------



## Region3 (Jun 4, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			Hi Gary - sorry but will have to pull out now - at least it is early - it is my old man's 70th on 26 April so likely that we will be doing something!
		
Click to expand...

Does he play golf?


----------



## Region3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Updated list.

1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . *2blue* 
3 . *the hammer* 
4 . NWJocko 
5 . *richart* (Single)
6 . philly169 
7 . gjbike 
8 . *Crow* 
9 . *Slicer30* 
10. *Aztecs27* 
11. *wookie* 
12. *Fish* 
13. *patricks148* 
14. Junior 
15. cookelad 
16. *rickg* 
17. *pokerjoke* 
18. *LIG* 
19. *Hobbit* 
20. *ScienceBoy* 
21. *Qwerty* (Single)
22. *Leftie* (Single)
23. *Hooker* 
24. *PieMan* 
25. *Blundell* 
26. Birchy 
27. *Nashy* 
28. *MKDave* 
29. *MYoung19* 
30.  
31.  
32.  


Reserves
1 . Valentino
2 . full_throttle
3 . fundy
4 . bluewolf


----------



## 2blue (Jun 4, 2013)

Deposit sent Gary:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 4, 2013)

Is this open to guests yet? If so I would be interested along with a mate.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 4, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Is this open to guests yet? If so I would be interested along with a mate.
		
Click to expand...

Not at the moment because I want to give as many forum people as I can a chance to see it.

I'd be very surprised if it doesn't go that way though.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 4, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Not at the moment because I want to give as many forum people as I can a chance to see it.

I'd be very surprised if it doesn't go that way though.
		
Click to expand...

Ok cheers


----------



## the hammer (Jun 4, 2013)

paid deposit, thanks!Greg


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello region 3,

Another one for the reserve list if that's ok. 

Me and Birchy may be organising a big meet for next year, so want to see how that goes first.

LB


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll get the Deposit over Tomorrow Gary :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Jun 5, 2013)

A couple more received, thanks. Keep 'em coming.

1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . 2blue 
3 . the hammer 
4 . NWJocko 
5 . *richart* (Single)
6 . philly169 
7 . gjbike 
8 . *Crow* 
9 . *Slicer30* 
10. *Aztecs27* 
11. *wookie* 
12. Fish 
13. *patricks148* 
14. Junior 
15. cookelad 
16. *rickg* 
17. *pokerjoke* 
18. *LIG* 
19. *Hobbit* 
20. *ScienceBoy* 
21. *Qwerty* (Single)
22. Leftie (Single)
23. *Hooker* 
24. *PieMan* 
25. *Blundell* 
26. Birchy 
27. Nashy 
28. *MKDave* 
29. *MYoung19* 
30.  
31.  
32.  


Reserves
1 . Valentino
2 . full_throttle
3 . fundy
4 . bluewolf
5 . Liverbirdie


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 5, 2013)

3 spaces left ... I'm gonna try and get in touch with Bomber69 and I'll ask if he's interested, we could car share :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			3 spaces left ... I'm gonna try and get in touch with Bomber69 and I'll ask if he's interested, we could car share :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I hope so.

My geography is appalling but there is another from Scotland signed up if maybe one would go past the other on the way?


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 5, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I hope so.

My geography is appalling but there is another from Scotland signed up if maybe one would go past the other on the way?
		
Click to expand...

I won't bother asking if there's a chance of fixing the draw! The natives will appear bumping their gums and spoil your thread.

All the best with this one R3 :thup:


----------



## MKDave (Jun 5, 2013)

Paid my deposit Gary - Am pestering my pops to pay his, just a bit too excited about celtic manor tomorrow and friday


----------



## wookie (Jun 6, 2013)

Just paid this Gary but as new payee it probably wont hit your account til tomorrow.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 6, 2013)

Gaz,

Can you change me to a maybe/reserve. Not sure what my plans are and as it's my 30th birthday on the Sunday, the (soon-to-be) wife may have something planned.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 6, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			Gaz,

Can you change me to a maybe/reserve. Not sure what my plans are and as it's my 30th birthday on the Sunday, the (soon-to-be) wife may have something planned.
		
Click to expand...

Will do Jon, next time I update it.


----------



## richart (Jun 6, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			Gaz,

Can you change me to a maybe/reserve. Not sure what my plans are and as it's my 30th birthday on the Sunday, the (soon-to-be) wife may have something planned.
		
Click to expand...

 Divorce proceedings ?:rofl:


----------



## Slicer30 (Jun 7, 2013)

Deposit Paid - looking forward to it


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 7, 2013)

Deposit paid Gary :thup:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 8, 2013)

Just waiting on my pay check


----------



## philly169 (Jun 8, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			Just waiting on my pay check 

Click to expand...

Oh yeah, that ol' chesnut...


----------



## Region3 (Jun 10, 2013)

1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . 2blue 
3 . the hammer 
4 . NWJocko 
5 . *richart* (Single)
6 . philly169 
7 . gjbike 
8 . *Crow* 
9 . Slicer30 
10. wookie 
11. Fish 
12. *patricks148* 
13. Junior 
14. cookelad 
15. *rickg* 
16. *pokerjoke* 
17. *LIG* 
18. Hobbit 
19. *ScienceBoy* 
20. Qwerty (Single)
21. Leftie (Single)
22. *Hooker* 
23. *PieMan* 
24. *Blundell* 
25. Birchy 
26. Nashy 
27. MKDave 
28. *MYoung19* 
29. *Captainron* 
30.  
31.  
32.  


Reserves
1 . Valentino
2 . full_throttle
3 . fundy
4 . bluewolf
5 . Liverbirdie
6 . Aztecs27


----------



## rickg (Jun 10, 2013)

Deposit paid.. :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Jun 10, 2013)

I decided this morning that the GM massive have all had a chance to see this now, so have allowed drive4show to bring a guest.
I've also had another enquiry from a keen forummer who I've reserved a place for, so the list now has 32 names :thup:

If (when) people have to pull out for whatever reason (please let me know as soon as possible), the reserve list will get first refusal.
I'm happy to put guests names on the reserve list if anyone else would like to bring someone with them.

1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . 2blue 
3 . the hammer 
4 . NWJocko 
5 . *richart* (Single)
6 . philly169 
7 . gjbike 
8 . *Crow* 
9 . Slicer30 
10. wookie 
11. Fish 
12. *patricks148* 
13. Junior 
14. cookelad 
15. rickg 
16. *pokerjoke* 
17. *LIG* 
18. Hobbit 
19. *ScienceBoy* 
20. Qwerty (Single)
21. Leftie (Single)
22. *Hooker* 
23. *PieMan* 
24. *Blundell* 
25. Birchy 
26. Nashy 
27. MKDave 
28. *MYoung19* 
29. *Captainron* 
30. *drive4show* 
31. *d4s Guest* 
32. *ibsmith04* 


Reserves
1 . Valentino
2 . full_throttle
3 . fundy
4 . bluewolf
5 . Liverbirdie
6 . Aztecs27


----------



## Region3 (Jun 12, 2013)

Couple more received, thanks. Keep 'em coming :thup:

1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . 2blue 
3 . the hammer 
4 . NWJocko 
5 . *richart* (Single)
6 . philly169 
7 . gjbike 
8 . Crow 
9 . Slicer30 
10. wookie 
11. Fish 
12. *patricks148* 
13. Junior 
14. cookelad 
15. rickg 
16. *pokerjoke* 
17. LIG 
18. Hobbit 
19. *ScienceBoy* 
20. Qwerty (Single)
21. Leftie (Single)
22. *Hooker* 
23. *PieMan* 
24. *Blundell* 
25. Birchy 
26. Nashy 
27. MKDave 
28. *MYoung19* 
29. *Captainron* 
30. *drive4show* 
31. *d4s Guest* 
32. ibsmith04 


Reserves
1 . Valentino
2 . full_throttle
3 . fundy
4 . bluewolf
5 . Liverbirdie
6 . Aztecs27


----------



## myoung19 (Jun 13, 2013)

Have now paid my deposit


----------



## Region3 (Jun 13, 2013)

myoung19 said:



			Have now paid my deposit
		
Click to expand...


Got it, thanks


----------



## Hooker (Jun 18, 2013)

Just sent my deposit, reference "woodhallspahooker".............oops!!


----------



## Region3 (Jun 18, 2013)

1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . 2blue 
3 . the hammer 
4 . NWJocko 
5 . *richart* (Single)
6 . philly169 
7 . gjbike 
8 . Crow 
9 . Slicer30 
10. wookie 
11. Fish 
12. *patricks148* 
13. Junior 
14. cookelad 
15. rickg 
16. *pokerjoke* 
17. LIG 
18. Hobbit 
19. *ScienceBoy* 
20. Qwerty (Single)
21. Leftie (Single)
22. Hooker 
23. *PieMan* 
24. *Blundell* 
25. Birchy 
26. Nashy 
27. MKDave 
28. MYoung19 
29. *Captainron* 
30. *drive4show* 
31. *d4s Guest* 
32. ibsmith04 


Reserves
1 . Valentino
2 . full_throttle
3 . fundy
4 . bluewolf
5 . Liverbirdie
6 . Aztecs27


----------



## the hammer (Jun 18, 2013)

If a guest becomes available my mate Don will go ,(was guest at pannal , the one with the chipper)


----------



## Birchy (Jun 18, 2013)

the hammer said:



			If a guest becomes available my mate Don will go ,(was guest at pannal , the one with the chipper)
		
Click to expand...

Has he got a new chipper now?  He was mustard with that thing until he wrapped it round a tree :rofl:


----------



## the hammer (Jun 18, 2013)

new shaft and grip, lethal up to 150 yards.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 20, 2013)

Deposit payed


----------



## Region3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Couple more received :thup:

1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . 2blue 
3 . the hammer 
4 . NWJocko 
5 . *richart* (Single)
6 . philly169 
7 . gjbike 
8 . Crow 
9 . Slicer30 
10. wookie 
11. Fish 
12. patricks148 
13. Junior 
14. cookelad 
15. rickg 
16. pokerjoke 
17. LIG 
18. Hobbit 
19. *ScienceBoy* 
20. Qwerty (Single)
21. Leftie (Single)
22. Hooker 
23. *PieMan* 
24. *Blundell* 
25. Birchy 
26. Nashy 
27. MKDave 
28. MYoung19 
29. *Captainron* 
30. *drive4show* 
31. *d4s Guest* 
32. ibsmith04 


Reserves
1 . Valentino
2 . full_throttle
3 . fundy
4 . bluewolf
5 . Liverbirdie
6 . Aztecs27
7 . the hammer Guest


----------



## Region3 (Jun 24, 2013)

Another received thanks.

Come on guys, just another 6 to go 
Are you in?


1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . 2blue 
3 . the hammer 
4 . NWJocko 
5 . richart (Single)
6 . philly169 
7 . gjbike 
8 . Crow 
9 . Slicer30 
10. wookie 
11. Fish 
12. patricks148 
13. Junior 
14. cookelad 
15. rickg 
16. pokerjoke 
17. LIG 
18. Hobbit 
19. *ScienceBoy* 
20. Qwerty (Single)
21. Leftie (Single)
22. Hooker 
23. *PieMan* 
24. *Blundell* 
25. Birchy 
26. Nashy 
27. MKDave 
28. MYoung19 
29. *Captainron* 
30. *drive4show* 
31. *d4s Guest* 
32. ibsmith04 


Reserves
1 . Valentino
2 . full_throttle
3 . fundy
4 . bluewolf
5 . Liverbirdie
6 . Aztecs27
7 . the hammer Guest
8 . G1BB0


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 25, 2013)

Ooops! forgot about this...

Also had payment problem this month... HONEST! Didn't get paid till last Friday for May.

Will do it after work tongith.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 26, 2013)

Done


----------



## Captainron (Jun 26, 2013)

Paid


----------



## Region3 (Jun 27, 2013)

1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . 2blue 
3 . the hammer 
4 . NWJocko 
5 . richart (Single)
6 . philly169 
7 . gjbike 
8 . Crow 
9 . Slicer30 
10. wookie 
11. Fish 
12. patricks148 
13. Junior 
14. cookelad 
15. rickg 
16. pokerjoke 
17. LIG 
18. Hobbit 
19. ScienceBoy 
20. Qwerty (Single)
21. Leftie (Single)
22. Hooker 
23. *PieMan* 
24. *Blundell* 
25. Birchy 
26. Nashy 
27. MKDave 
28. MYoung19 
29. Captainron 
30. *drive4show* 
31. *d4s Guest* 
32. ibsmith04 


Reserves
1 . Valentino
2 . full_throttle
3 . fundy
4 . bluewolf
5 . Liverbirdie
6 . Aztecs27
7 . the hammer Guest
8 . G1BB0


----------



## Region3 (Jul 4, 2013)

1 more received. Only 3 more to go 

Hard work this innit.

1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . 2blue 
3 . the hammer 
4 . NWJocko 
5 . richart (Single)
6 . philly169 
7 . gjbike 
8 . Crow 
9 . Slicer30 
10. wookie 
11. Fish 
12. patricks148 
13. Junior 
14. cookelad 
15. rickg 
16. pokerjoke 
17. LIG 
18. Hobbit 
19. ScienceBoy 
20. Qwerty (Single)
21. Leftie (Single)
22. Hooker 
23. PieMan 
24. *Blundell* 
25. Birchy 
26. Nashy 
27. MKDave 
28. MYoung19 
29. Captainron 
30. *drive4show* 
31. *d4s Guest* 
32. ibsmith04 


Reserves
1 . Valentino
2 . full_throttle
3 . fundy
4 . bluewolf
5 . Liverbirdie
6 . Aztecs27
7 . the hammer Guest
8 . G1BB0


----------



## PieMan (Jul 4, 2013)

Sorry it was late Gary - June was a particularly heavy month! I'm seeing Blundell later so I will give him a prod!


----------



## Region3 (Jul 4, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Sorry it was late Gary - June was a particularly heavy month! I'm seeing Blundell later so I will give him a prod!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul :thup:

D4S... Had you forgotten about this?


----------



## Region3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Still waiting for 3 people.

Blundell
drive4show (and guest)

Are you still coming or shall I fill the places from the reserve list?

I don't really think its fair that I pay your deposits and don't get it back, do you?

Thanks.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 28, 2013)

Reserve for me..  I dont know what I am doing next mth, next Apr is a long shot.  (But generally should be able to play, so first among reserves)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2013)

Gary

Paid my deposit for myself and guest, hope you don't invest it all in London Pride shares!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Still waiting for 3 people.

Blundell
drive4show (and guest)

Are you still coming or shall I fill the places from the reserve list?

*I don't really think its fair that I pay your deposits and don't get it back, do you?*

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Why not....I'd do it for you


----------



## Region3 (Sep 6, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Sorry it was late Gary - June was a particularly heavy month! I'm seeing Blundell later so I will give him a prod!
		
Click to expand...

Any chance of prodding him again please Paul. A bit harder this time  It is the only one I'm waiting for.

Id send a PM but I don't get the impression he's on here much, if at all.


----------



## Val (Sep 6, 2013)

Gary, if Blundell doesn't cough up I'll take that slots as first reserve mate :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Sep 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Gary, if Blundell doesn't cough up I'll take that slots as first reserve mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problem, but I'm confident you'll make it in one way or another.

In fact I wouldn't give better than evens that I'll run out of reserves before the time comes.


----------



## vkurup (Sep 6, 2013)

i am sure all the spaces will be taken, but still putting my name down..


----------



## Region3 (Sep 7, 2013)

vkurup said:



			i am sure all the spaces will be taken, but still putting my name down..
		
Click to expand...

No problem 

If I haven't put a new list up with your name on it by the end of Monday will you give me a nudge please?
The spreadsheet all my info is on is at work.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 7, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Any chance of prodding him again please Paul. A bit harder this time  It is the only one I'm waiting for.

Id send a PM but I don't get the impression he's on here much, if at all.
		
Click to expand...

No worries Gary - I'll phone him later and get him to pay his deposit. Last time I spoke to him about it he was trying to confirm school holiday dates.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 7, 2013)

Just looked at the list, know a few guys and quite a few I've enjoyed some good banter with, really looking forward to meeting a few new faces


----------



## Region3 (Sep 8, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Just looked at the list, know a few guys and quite a few I've enjoyed some good banter with, really looking forward to meeting a few new faces  

Click to expand...

These meets where you stay over are brilliant because you can get to chat to a few more people than you can just turning up to play. :thup:


----------



## philly169 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah really looking forward to it. Hopefully have my game in check by then!


----------



## Linnets (Sep 8, 2013)

Only just seen this, and would like to be added as a reserve please to fill in if any fall by the wayside between now and April.

Robert


----------



## Region3 (Sep 9, 2013)

Updated list with a couple more payments received and a couple of reserves added.

1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . 2blue 
3 . the hammer 
4 . NWJocko 
5 . richart (Single)
6 . philly169 
7 . gjbike 
8 . Crow 
9 . Slicer30 
10. wookie 
11. Fish 
12. patricks148 
13. Junior 
14. cookelad 
15. rickg 
16. pokerjoke 
17. LIG 
18. Hobbit 
19. ScienceBoy 
20. Qwerty (Single)
21. Leftie (Single)
22. Hooker 
23. PieMan 
24. *Blundell* 
25. Birchy 
26. Nashy 
27. MKDave 
28. MYoung19 
29. Captainron 
30. drive4show 
31. d4s Guest 
32. ibsmith04 


Reserves
1 . Valentino
2 . full_throttle
3 . fundy
4 . bluewolf
5 . Liverbirdie
6 . Aztecs27
7 . the hammer Guest
8 . G1BB0
9 . vkurup
10 . Linnets


----------



## 2blue (Sep 12, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Updated list with a couple more payments received and a couple of reserves added.

1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . 2blue 
3 . the hammer 
4 . NWJocko 
5 . richart (Single)
6 . philly169 
7 . gjbike 
8 . Crow 
9 . Slicer30 
10. wookie 
11. Fish 
12. patricks148 
13. Junior 
14. cookelad 
15. rickg 
16. pokerjoke 
17. LIG 
18. Hobbit 
19. ScienceBoy 
20. Qwerty (Single)
21. Leftie (Single)
22. Hooker 
23. PieMan 
24. *Blundell* 
25. Birchy 
26. Nashy 
27. MKDave 
28. MYoung19 
29. Captainron 
30. drive4show 
31. d4s Guest 
32. ibsmith04 


Reserves
1 . Valentino
2 . full_throttle
3 . fundy
4 . bluewolf
5 . Liverbirdie
6 . Aztecs27
7 . the hammer Guest
8 . G1BB0
9 . vkurup
10 . Linnets
		
Click to expand...

To save me running back thro the whole thread.....
Have we got a final price on this + other details yet??


----------



## philly169 (Sep 12, 2013)

Heres the original thread, at the time it was "no more than Â£145"

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?55694-Woodhall-Spa-April-2014&highlight=woodhall


----------



## Region3 (Sep 12, 2013)

2blue said:



			To save me running back thro the whole thread.....
Have we got a final price on this + other details yet??
		
Click to expand...

As philly said.

I've not been given a final definite price yet, but then I've not been in contact with them again since I paid the deposit.

Was there anything else specific you wanted to know, that maybe I forgot to post?


----------



## 2blue (Sep 12, 2013)

Region3 said:



			As philly said.

I've not been given a final definite price yet, but then I've not been in contact with them again since I paid the deposit.

Was there anything else specific you wanted to know, that maybe I forgot to post?
		
Click to expand...

Nay mate....  it's all clear in the thread that was started, Cheers Phil, it's just I'd forgotten where we'd started


----------



## golfdub (Sep 17, 2013)

any spare spaces for this ? i would love to play here.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 17, 2013)

golfdub said:



			any spare spaces for this ? i would love to play here.
		
Click to expand...

I've replied to your PM Jason


----------



## Region3 (Sep 18, 2013)

1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . 2blue 
3 . the hammer 
4 . NWJocko 
5 . richart (Single)
6 . philly169 
7 . gjbike 
8 . Crow 
9 . Slicer30 
10. wookie 
11. Fish 
12. patricks148 
13. Junior 
14. cookelad 
15. rickg 
16. pokerjoke 
17. LIG 
18. Hobbit 
19. ScienceBoy 
20. Qwerty (Single)
21. Leftie (Single)
22. Hooker 
23. PieMan 
24. *Blundell* 
25. Birchy 
26. Nashy 
27. MKDave 
28. MYoung19 
29. Captainron 
30. drive4show 
31. d4s Guest 
32. ibsmith04 


Reserves
1 . Valentino
2 . full_throttle
3 . fundy
4 . bluewolf
5 . Liverbirdie
6 . Aztecs27
7 . the hammer Guest
8 . G1BB0
9 . vkurup
10 . Linnets
11 . golfdub


Paul, any news on Blundell?


----------



## Region3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Gary, if Blundell doesn't cough up I'll take that slots as first reserve mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Blundell has had to withdraw, are you still in?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 23, 2013)

vkurup - I've sent you a PM... have you received it?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 24, 2013)

Gary, my 'guest' has now joined the forum so can you change him to Merv79 please?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 24, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Gary, my 'guest' has now joined the forum so can you change him to Merv79 please?  

Click to expand...

Done on my spreadsheet, thanks.

I'll wait to update it on here while I'm waiting for answers from a couple of reserves.

Also, just so people know, I've put 3 of my mates on the reserve list after the initial period where it was only open to forumers.
Probably still be scratching around for replacements some April though!


----------



## Region3 (Nov 8, 2013)

A couple of changes to the list, plus all deposits now paid.

Please, if anyone's circumstances change and suddenly can't go, let me know asap. Thanks.

1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . 2blue 
3 . the hammer 
4 . NWJocko 
5 . richart (Single)
6 . philly169 
7 . full_throttle 
8 . Crow 
9 . Slicer30 
10. Linnets 
11. Fish 
12. patricks148 
13. Junior 
14. cookelad 
15. rickg 
16. pokerjoke 
17. LIG 
18. Hobbit 
19. ScienceBoy 
20. Qwerty (Single)
21. Leftie (Single)
22. Hooker 
23. PieMan 
24. golfdub 
25. Birchy 
26. Nashy 
27. MKDave 
28. MYoung19 
29. Captainron 
30. drive4show 
31. Merv79 
32. ibsmith04 


Reserves
1 . Valentino
2 . fundy
3 . bluewolf
5 . Liverbirdie
6 . the hammer Guest
7 . vkurup
8 . Region3 Guest1
9 . Region3 Guest2
10 . Region3 Guest3
11 . mashleyR7


----------



## Birchy (Nov 8, 2013)

Im gonna have to drop out of this sadly Gary. The boss has informed me its not a good time 

I would try and argue back but at the moment ive not got a leg to stand on!

Hopefully this doesn't cause any problems, I hate to be a dropper outerer.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 8, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im gonna have to drop out of this sadly Gary. The boss has informed me its not a good time 

I would try and argue back but at the moment ive not got a leg to stand on!

Hopefully this doesn't cause any problems, I hate to be a dropper outerer.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem Scott.

Will get your Â£20 back to you when I've filled the spot :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Nov 8, 2013)

Since it's only a couple of weeks since I last had to fill a spot, I'm going to assume the first 6 on the reserve list (up to no.7, not sure what I did to no.4!) that couldn't commit are still in the same boat.

If I'm wrong please pipe up and you're in.

If I've not heard anything in a few days I'll offer the spot to my guest1.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 8, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Not a problem Scott.

Will get your Â£20 back to you when I've filled the spot :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Gutted to miss out 

Hope you all have a good time.

Cheers Gary :thup:


----------



## Slicer30 (Dec 9, 2013)

Gary,

I cannot now make this date, an event I must attend has been scheduled for the Saturday.

Hope you can fill my spot with one of the reserves.

Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Region3 (Dec 9, 2013)

No problem.

I'd been meaning to post an updated list so here it is.

Obviously there's a space available due to slicer having to drop out but the last time it happened none of the reserves (as far down as my extras) were able to commit, so to save a lot of time PM'ing each one in turn can I ask the reserves to shout up if they can now make it.

No need to post if you can't, and if more than one can it goes to the higher in the list.
If no-one has said they can in a few days I'll ask the next of my mates that want to come.

I'd also put money on needing to scratch around for people nearer the time so if you fancy it but think it's not worth going on the reserves list, speak up and I'll be amazed if you don't get a spot eventually.

1 . Region3 (Single)
2 . 2blue 
3 . the hammer 
4 . Region3 Guest1 Not Paid
5 . richart (Single)
6 . philly169 
7 . full_throttle 
8 . Crow 
9 . Linnets 
10. Fish 
11. patricks148 
12. Junior 
13. cookelad 
14. rickg 
15. pokerjoke 
16. LIG 
17. Hobbit 
18. ScienceBoy 
19. Qwerty (Single)
20. Leftie (Single)
21. Hooker 
22. PieMan 
23. golfdub 
24. *mashleyR7* 
25. Nashy 
26. MKDave 
27. MYoung19 
28. Captainron 
29. drive4show 
30. Merv79 
31. ibsmith04 
32.  


Reserves
1 . Valentino
2 . fundy
3 . bluewolf
4 . Liverbirdie
5 . the hammer Guest
6 . vkurup
7 . Region3 Guest2
8 . Region3 Guest3


*mashleyr7 - I don't know if you're still having problems with your PM's, but I haven't received your deposit yet or any messages from you?


----------



## philly169 (Jan 7, 2014)

Do you know the full price yet & when you need it?

Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Region3 (Jan 7, 2014)

philly169 said:



			Do you know the full price yet & when you need it?

Looking forward to it!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, sorry, I should have posted when it was confirmed to me.

It's still the same price as last time, which was Â£139pp.

I will be asking for the balance of Â£119 each sometime around the middle of Feb, although I have a separate account to keep stuff like this in if anyone wants to pay before that while they have it.


----------



## golfdub (Jan 13, 2014)

Thats dead cheap, that includes two rounds and a nights stay


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 13, 2014)

golfdub said:



			Thats dead cheap, that includes two rounds and a nights stay and a free beer from the organiser
		
Click to expand...

Fixed for you


----------



## Region3 (Jan 14, 2014)

golfdub said:



			Thats dead cheap, that includes two rounds and a nights stay and a free beer *for *the organiser

Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			Fixed for you 

Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## cookelad (Jan 15, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Yes, sorry, I should have posted when it was confirmed to me.

It's still the same price as last time, which was Â£139pp.

I will be asking for the balance of Â£119 each sometime around the middle of Feb, although I have a separate account to keep stuff like this in if anyone wants to pay before that while they have it.
		
Click to expand...

Is that DBB? If so that's a cracking deal we paid that a couple of years ago for just golf and a bed!


----------



## Bogie Boy (Jan 15, 2014)

Wondering if there are any spaces left for this meet? Or a reserve list? Cheers, Bogie Boy


----------



## Region3 (Jan 15, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Is that DBB? If so that's a cracking deal we paid that a couple of years ago for just golf and a bed!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, DB&B and 2 rounds, 1 on each course.




Bogie Boy said:



			Wondering if there are any spaces left for this meet? Or a reserve list? Cheers, Bogie Boy
		
Click to expand...

I have a couple of spaces free at the moment. There is a reserve list but no-one on it can commit to it yet, so if you want to join us you're in. Just send me a PM and I'll give you details to pay the Â£20 deposit.


----------



## golfdub (Jan 16, 2014)

I may have a friend who would most likely play if needed ? His not a forum member though.


----------



## golfdub (Jan 16, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Fixed for you 

Click to expand...

I didn't mention it as I thought it was just standard


----------



## golfdub (Jan 16, 2014)

Also I see on another post you mentioned playing this as part of the king of kings tournament, did I imagine that or is that correct ?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2014)

golfdub said:



			Also I see on another post you mentioned playing this as part of the king of kings tournament, did I imagine that or is that correct ?
		
Click to expand...

No it's not part of the KOK comp, there is a separate event for that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

How much is this mate ?


----------



## golfdub (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How much is this mate ?
		
Click to expand...

Â£139 pp mate for two rounds and 1 night accommodation, oh and a pint from region3


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2014)

golfdub said:



			Â£139 pp mate for two rounds and 1 night accommodation, oh and a pint from region3 

Click to expand...


Mmmmm that's very tempting and I'm off work that weekend - might see when our swindle trip is.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 22, 2014)

richart, did you get my PM?


----------



## richart (Jan 22, 2014)

Region3 said:



			richart, did you get my PM?
		
Click to expand...

 PM sent Gary.


----------

